# Pompano Bait



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, Cuda here. What bait is good for pompano and reds now?


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Pompanos:
fresh peeled shrimp or live sand fleas

Redfish:
same as above in the surf, I do very well inland with a 1/4 oz. Redfish Magic with a 3" New Penny Gulp


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sand Fleas or Ghost shrimp

Its nothing glamorous, but a fresh chunk of mullet is hard to beat for big reds in the surf this time of year.


----------

